

Most influential computer science/programming books - _fertapric
https://github.com/chhantyal/influential-programming-books#

======
jonsen
ACM Classic Books Series:

[http://dl.acm.org/classics.cfm?CFID=295728059&CFTOKEN=924568...](http://dl.acm.org/classics.cfm?CFID=295728059&CFTOKEN=92456833)

